# New Angel tank, stocking questions.



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon established community tank that just crashed after 9 years (sadly- and yes it was all my fault). Anyhoo I lost everybody except my 2 non paired angelfish. I enjoy the angels quite a bit and I think I'm going to add more but here's the catch...
I'm reading all over the internet that once my angels pair off it will be a war zone in the tank. So why are there so many videos on you tube of tanks full of angels? I mean like sometimes 30 plus. I've kept 3 in there for over a year until one didn't make it through the crash. Never had a problem.

So what's the deal... can 6 to 8 work out in a 55 gallon with semi heavy vegetation? Or an I going to have to separate two of them out every few weeks to keep the peace?


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone... anyone.... bueller?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

When you have more the aggression tends to be spread out. However, you will sometimes get an individual that is just plain nasty, and it will terrorize the tank. So, you may not have any problem by adding a few more, but, it is a crapshoot.


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Bill, just looking for experienced advice while I wait to make sure what ever fungal thing swept through my tank is gone. I think I shall proceed to put 4 more angels in there. I still haven't decided if I want to get a new pleco yet.....still sad. RIP Sampson.


----------



## Saulosi head (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi, it has been a long time but I had angels that paired off. As you alluded to, when they breed they get very protective and chase all other fish away from the spawn site. My recommendation would be to setup a separate tank for the breeders to stay in. Or if you are not into breeding you can sell them off or give one of them away.

Having lots of angels is fun - they are beautiful to watch so it would be a shame not to be able to do what you plan on. I ended up with my breeders in a 29 gallon tank and they were very happy and it was a lot of fun to see the cloud of tiny fry swimming around mom and dad.

Good luck!


----------

